# Bottom, two deeps and a medium, all frames and foundation, inner and outer covers for $62



## Macrocarpus (Jan 30, 2018)

I could not believe it, but I risked an order. Tracking in China was slow, but in about two weeks the tracking showed the order at an airport 600 miles from the sea. I expected sea transport and two months or more delivery. 

This morning tracking shows it FLEW across the Pacific and USPS has it out for deliver from California.
Ox


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

I'm interested in seeing what you got!


----------



## Macrocarpus (Jan 30, 2018)

I will report when I see rth goods. I am not usually a gambler, but the ad said the boxes were made of pine and cedar, the measurements given matched Langstroth, so I bit.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Macrocarpus said:


> I could not believe it, but I risked an order. Tracking in China was slow, but in about two weeks the tracking showed the order at an airport 600 miles from the sea. I expected sea transport and two months or more delivery.
> 
> This morning tracking shows it FLEW across the Pacific and USPS has it out for deliver from California.
> Ox


Bottom, two deeps and a medium what?


----------



## Macrocarpus (Jan 30, 2018)

M2; THE TWO DEEPS AND A MEDIUM ARE TWO DEEP HIVE BODIES AND THE MEDIUM IS WHAT WE USED TO CALL AN iILLINOIS SUPER, A MEDIUM DEPTH SUPER THAT HOLDS ABOUT THREE GALLONS OF HONEY WHEN FULL.


----------

